# Tortoises/Turtles at the Hamburg Reptile Expo



## Anthony P (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

In case you ever wonder what you might find at the Hamburg Reptile Expo in PA, here is most of what was at Saturday's show.


----------



## TortyTom (Apr 30, 2014)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui (May 1, 2014)

That was very nice! Thanks for sharing it with us. I loved seeing the Matas. Such awesome critters they are.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2014)

Wow! that was a lot of turtles/tortoises! A very big venue.


----------



## bouaboua (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing it. Wonderful show.


----------



## guille24 (May 1, 2014)

Very cool ! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Anthony P (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for watching guys! Actually, the show is quite small, but everything sure gets squeezed in there nicely! And there really are a lot of chelonians there. I didn't even film everything. Normally, I film every Russian Tortoise and RES I can find at these shows, and I don't even get half the footage as this, and again, this wasn't everything. I am fearful of the day when this show stops being so wonderful.


----------



## timjones31 (May 5, 2014)

Love it


----------

